# Ventilador de microondas



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola
tengo varios de estos ventiladores que van a 230v y me preguntaba si se pueden conectar directo para utilizarlos como mini ventiladores de escritorio
pensaba usar unos soportes de monitores y hacer que "se ventile a si mismo "por si calienta.





Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2014)

Si son de 230Vac , pues si se los puede conectar a los 220 Vac


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 30, 2014)

El único prolema que podrías tener, es que probablemente no estén pensados para uso continuo, ya que en el microondas, solo funcionan cuando lo hace el horno( tandas de minutos).
Pero si tienes varios, no hay problema.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Dic 2, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> El único prolema que podrías tener, es que probablemente no estén pensados para uso continuo, ya que en el microondas, solo funcionan cuando lo hace el horno( tandas de minutos).
> Pero si tienes varios, no hay problema.



esa era mi duda,la idea es que no se prenda fuego nada por ahora. 
Estos llevan capacitor o van directos a 230v?

gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola a todos ese mismo motor eran enpleados en tocadiscos o giradiscos ,bueno en realidad no se como se llama en español , jajajaja ??(fonola)?? , jajajajajajajaja, pero ese tipos pueden funcionar por un bueno tienpo sin dañarse por autocalientamento ecesivo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daneil Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 2, 2014)

Al menos todos los que yo he probado, van directo a 220V.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 11, 2015)

Correcto van a 220Vac 


Revivo el tema porque es verdad eso motor aguantan, pero a tener cuidado con el tiempo tienden a levantar temperatura mas y mas, porque como dijiste anteriormente no están hechos para trabajar mas de 2 horas por lo que su vida se acorta paulatinamente. El que menciona señor don *Daniel Lopes* es un motor diferente preparado con mas vueltas para aguantas mas horas de trabajo. comento esto por experiencia propia dado que me hice uno en mi banco de trabajo hace años y hoy en día murió.. en sus últimos días pateaba como loco  

saludos


----------



## HUKE02 (May 17, 2017)

Abra una manera de alargar la vida util de uno de estos ventiladores de Microondas... Tengo uno que me seria de mucho provecho en mitaller ya que no ocupa mucho espacio y no arroja mucho aire..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2017)

Cambiale los bujes


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2017)

capacitor en serie


----------



## HUKE02 (May 18, 2017)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios...

Le limpie el buje y lo volvi a lubricar... Que tipo de capacitor y que valor en Vol y Uf deberia colocarle en serie??

Servira una capacitor con estas caracteristicas??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2017)

Para reducir velocidad . . .  0,47 uF 400 V  . . .  probá


----------



## vrainom (May 22, 2017)

Yo tengo uno desde hace unos 5 años funcionando todo el día en tiempo de calor, lo tengo precisamente como sugirió el autor de este hilo enfriándose a sí mismo (grandes mentes... ) y casi no se calienta.


----------



## Lirio (Feb 12, 2021)

vrainom dijo:


> Yo tengo uno desde hace unos 5 años funcionando todo el día en tiempo de calor, lo tengo precisamente como sugirió el autor de este hilo enfriándose a sí mismo (grandes mentes... ) y casi no se calienta.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 156512


Entonces como hiciste le cambiaste de giro, pero como le cambiaste de giro ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2021)

Quitas los dos tornillos  y giras bujes y eje 180º respecto del campo , la punta del eje quedará del otro lado.


----------

